# Best ice out lures



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

whats everyone’s favorite ice out bass lures?
I like simple Texas rig, drop shot, slow roll a crank.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

My no. 1 is a jerkbait as long as the water has some visibility. No.2 3/8 oz jig with a trailer like a uncle Josh pork, or zoom chunk. No. 2 tight wobbling cranks like the dt 6 or shad rap. Have caught many bass as soon as ice is off with those 3 baits.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ok thanks. my bad forgot to list the jerkbait.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Flat sided crank fished slow or if it's been warm and sunny fish it a little quicker shallow. Jerk bait. Vibe and slow dragging a jig


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Fishing75 said:


> whats everyone’s favorite ice out bass lures?
> I like simple Texas rig, drop shot, slow roll a crank.


Everyone so far has given very good advise.
My favorites are: JignPig, suspending JerkBait, and Trap. But in reality, fish-day conditions dictate quite-a-bit of my lure choice.
Here are a few pics of some ice-out bass I've caught in the past.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

JignPig? I never would have guest it! --Tim


----------

